# Lansing area ice reports



## theileb

Stopped by one of my spots yesterday around 11:30 and there was a 1/2" by shore and the entire body was locked up. Shouldn't be long now! Anyone else have reports for the area?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nerman25

things looked about the same on the few lakes i checked in my area as well although park lake looked like some geese were keeping a few spots open although i think those froze over today! I was coming on here to start this same thread. I know we had one like this going last year and it was kind of nice to keep running tabs on how things were all season(if you could even call it that last year)!! So hoping that within a week we might get out there!!


----------



## jmwall24

I'm hoping by next weekend (if not mid-week) we'll be able to get out around here. Haven't been out to check yet, but with the forecasted temps it shouldn't be too much longer. We're already ahead of last year's 10 day season


----------



## theileb

I'm hoping to get out on my Dads pond this Sunday. He checked it last Sunday and it already had about an inch. I'm hoping tomorrows snow storm doesn't mess the ice to bad. Ill let everyone know how it goes!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nerman25

This storm is sounding better all the time. I thinkg they are only calling for 1-2 now and that should all get blown off with the winds we should be getting so we should be good!


----------



## theileb

Just got done checking one of my spots and its good to go! spudded out about 30 yards and it was measuring 3-3.5 all around! not to much snow on top either. Ill try to check a couple of my other spots today. This was the same spot i checked on the 24th, it looks like it made about 3 inches in about 3.5 days.


----------



## jdthree

Willing to share where? If I have no ice today I'm willing to drive to it


----------



## stillfish

jdthree said:


> Willing to share where? If I have no ice today I'm willing to drive to it


 Theirs not much to choose frm when it comes to lakes in the lansing area.. Pike and pan fish..


----------



## theileb

Lake Lansing is almost locked up. I made it out about 25 yards from the north boat launch and the ice was measuring about 3''. It looked like some ice skaters made it out further, but my spud was going through on the 2nd hit and the ice was looking a little sketch. Not sure if you would have any luck so close to shore, but id say its safe to drill a few holes if you keep close.


----------



## stillfish

Lake Lansing has some good pike fishing and specks.. Been out their where i had 25 flags go off in 2 hours.. Pike and bass..Best spot is out in front of the condos on the Northwest side of the Lake.. Its a walk and the deepest part of the Lake is in that area..


----------



## towner

Got out my pond this morning. 2in of white ice over 1" hard clear. Not enough for me. I will wait a day. If snow holds off, another inch in 24 hrs easy.


----------



## theileb

Park Lake is almost locked up except for there is a flock of geese keeping the middle open. Measured 3'' 10' off of shore then measured 1.5-2'' a few steps away.


----------



## nerman25

Thanks for the reports Ben. Looks like I will be able to get out Monday when I get back into town:woohoo1:


----------



## jmwall24

stillfish said:


> Lake Lansing has some good pike fishing and specks.. Been out their where i had 25 flags go off in 2 hours.. Pike and bass..Best spot is out in front of the condos on the Northwest side of the Lake.. Its a walk and the deepest part of the Lake is in that area..


 
Yeah, I've done A LOT of fishing on Lake Lansing in the winter, and can be a blast with tip-ups, especially late in the year. I've landed close to 3-dozen pike/bass in a day out there. Although the pike have seemingly gotten a lot smaller the past several years. Still some nice one's in there, but it can take many trips to land a single keeper anymore. Pan fish are there if you can find them, but that can be tricky.

I'll be out checking some spots this weekend sometime, will report back.


----------



## theileb

Got out on my dads pond yesterday. The ice was a good 4" in some spots and in others about an inch! Needless to say I didn't get to get any lines wet. Its a weird pond though, but funny how LK Lansing had better and more ice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jmwall24

For some reason Lake Lansing always seems to be one of the first to have good ice in the area. Strange as it's also the biggest lake in the area. Might do some scouting today, will report back.


----------



## theileb

jmwall24 said:


> For some reason Lake Lansing always seems to be one of the first to have good ice in the area. Strange as it's also the biggest lake in the area. Might do some scouting today, will report back.


If you make it up to the Dewitt area let me know how Muskrat is doing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tsymmes17

Drove by at noon today and someone had been fishing out by the southwest dock, they were gone by the time I came back... Not sure on the ice?


----------



## nerman25

Thinking about trying out the rose lake/ park lake area in the morning and trying to get some kind of fishing in if anyone wants to go along its always nice to have some company on first ice!!! let me know


----------



## jshankel81

Does anyone do any good there through the ice for specks? I fished it one time in a boat with little success but bass. Seems like there was a stump field on the south end near the boat launch somewhere in about 20ft of water? I could be wrong. My buddy lives in lansing but hasnt ice fished much so i'd like to go down and try to get some specks with him. any info is appreciated in advance. Thanks


----------



## racechasin

Was out on lake oveid all afternoon checked all over the lake and found where there was snow ice was 2 1/2 where there was not much snow 3/1/2 we was out by the boat launch half way to island didnt mark any in deeper water found some in 6 foot of water and only got a couple gills marking them but no takers tried every thing .


----------



## nerman25

Got out yesterday on rose lake and had 3-4 inches where i was at..moved quite a few times but not over the whole lake. one little perch was all i had and all i marked. anyone going out to try anything today?


----------



## tsymmes17

Where is rose lake at? I have never been there...


----------



## nerman25

It is in the rose lake state game area which is just east of bath. there are a couple lakes in there rose lake..potters lake which is very shallow like 2 feet and with the summer we had may have killed off any fish in there. fox knoll and mud lake and park lake is a mile or so to the west. look it up on google maps and you can see parking areas and such.


----------



## tsymmes17

Thanks for the info Nerman25, I will have to give it a try this season if the ice actually gets good this year.


----------



## nerman25

Got out on rose again today and it was 4 inches and seemed a little more solid than yesterday. marked a few and cought afew but just dink perch. other guy out there caught two perch and that was it. saw some guys out on park lake thisafternnon although did not have time to stop and see the ice thickness. thinking i am going to try park lake first thing in the morning if anyone wants to go along let me know!!


----------



## nick51786

Where do you get on rosé lake at? I fished fox knoll yesterday


----------



## jmwall24

If you're coming up Upton Rd from the south, turn right onto Stoll Road, the drive to the parking area is on the south side of Stoll Road not long after you make the corner.


----------



## colvinch

Stopped at Rose and Potter lake yesterday 1/1/13 not a lot of great ice for me. most I was finding was in the 2 inch range and 2 hard one handed hits with the spud I was able to get to water. Another small lake in haslett had about the same amount of ice but would crack with every step, gave it a shot but the ice was just a little to scary for me right now. Will wait it out for a couple more days...bring on the sub zero temps


----------



## jmwall24

Checked Lake Lansing tonight from the south beach. There were 2 shanties out a little ways, but not in real deep water from what I could tell. The ice was black and clear, but the thickness varied depending on whether there was snow or not. Where you could see the ice thru a light dusting there was 3+", and where there was enough snow where you couldn't see the ice the spud went thru easily in 1 hit and there was around 2". This was all in under 6' of water as we didn't go out very far. Can't imagine it being much better in the 10-20' of water range. It's close, could use a few more cold nights.


----------



## nick51786

jmwall24 said:


> If you're coming up Upton Rd from the south, turn right onto Stoll Road, the drive to the parking area is on the south side of Stoll Road not long after you make the corner.


Thanks for the info, what kind of fish are in it? Pike?


----------



## jmwall24

Pike and panfish as far as I know. I've only fished it once 2 years ago. Caught some smallish gills and a few undersized pike. It's pretty shallow, there is a deeper hole in the section of the lake straight out from the launch. The walk out is kinda freaky once you get on the water, as it's a narrow path thru reeds, and reeds attract heat, so stay on the path.


----------



## Fishman11

I've had good luck on potters lake. If i remember right its not deep at all. but pulled out some nice panfish.


----------



## MSUOutdoors

Saw a few guys out on Park Lake last night, and one guy in the middle with a lantern around 8 when I drove back by. Not sure how they did, but there were some shanty's out there. I'm going to wait another 3 or 4 days before I venture out. I wonder what fishing will be like out there this year with the water level so far down.


----------



## nick51786

Are there northerns in park lake?


----------



## ziffle

Drove by Muskrat after work today. Lots of guys on it. Don't know if they were doing any good or not. Seem to be hugging the weed line to the west.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## VstarBR

saw a picture earlier this week from a jeep that went through on park lake. kinda funny. they made it out about 30-40 feet before they went through


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KPOD

nick51786 said:


> Are there northerns in park lake?


At least a couple little hammerhandles. Hooked a couple during the summer a couple years back. That lake is super shallow though to start with, not sure how anything will grow to any size there with the exception of bass.


----------



## tsymmes17

8 guys on lake alliance just before dark, not sure on the ice, I didn't go check it. however they were all over the lake...any one else been out and checked the ice in the lansing area?


----------



## nerman25

made it out on park for an hour os so tonight 4-5 inches in the spots i was at although where there is snow like everywhere else it seems to be a little less. few gills and was marking stuff just no takers. there is a spot about 17 feet deep in park lake so it does drop off good. if you head out to the right of the beach area is the deep spot. and this summer i hooked into a couple 30+ inch pike from out of there although never tried for them through the ice.


----------



## KPOD

Oh yea I forgot about that deep spot. I think that's where I hooked into the pike. There is also a lot of catfish in that lake, although I'm not sure the ice fishing regulations on them.


----------



## Fishman11

Anybody have any ice measurements? I'm heading out tomorrow and could use some confidence.


----------



## nerman25

Where you headed out too


----------



## MSUOutdoors

VstarBR said:


> saw a picture earlier this week from a jeep that went through on park lake. kinda funny. they made it out about 30-40 feet before they went through
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


When was that? Must not have been recently?


----------



## VstarBR

last Saturday I think. it was over the weekend sometime.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nick51786

VstarBR said:


> saw a picture earlier this week from a jeep that went through on park lake. kinda funny. they made it out about 30-40 feet before they went through
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This happened on Muskrat Lake Saturday Morning not park lake just to clear this up I drove by at about 9 am and snapped this pic


----------



## MSUOutdoors

I was going to say,if it were on Park Lake, I likely would have heard about it at the fire dept. We here about EVERYTHING lol.


----------



## bradb460

nick51786 said:


> This happened on Muskrat Lake Saturday Morning not park lake just to clear this up I drove by at about 9 am and snapped this pic
> View attachment 29412


What an a-hole, now it will get a skim of ice on it and maybe a little snow and someone will come along and fall in.


----------



## Fishman11

Getting ready to check out the ice. I'll post an update on thickness and where later tonight. Here's hoping I stay dry.


----------



## jmwall24

Checked out the gravel pit behind Total Firearms in Holt and where I was planning on accessing it at was in the middle of a 100yard+ long stretch of open water. Must be a spring there, needless to say that ain't happening.


----------



## Fishman11

Ice on potters a good 4 inches... Nothing biting.


----------



## nerman25

Was there even any water between the ice and the weeds on potter? made it back out on park today. this morning caught one speck and one catfish that just swam through and tangeld both our lines. this afternoon caught on gill and spent most of my time out there fishing my damn spud off the bottom of the lake. always hang on tight on those!!!:lol:


----------



## theileb

Checked Davis pond today and there was a good 4+ by shore then went down to 3-2" as I got closer to the middle. By buddies said there have been some guys fishing interstate the last few days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KvdsNightmare

went out to a private lake in Mason this morning 3" but only 2" of clear caught 3 gills one nice one 9+


----------



## shuttle1

I'm heading to Lake Interstate in the morning. I've never fished it and don't know what to expect but we'll see how it goes. It's hard to find somewhere to fish around lansing!


----------



## headbanger421

Fished Interstate and alliance in Potterville today. Both were stinkers. 4" of questionable ice with lots of large cracks made it very unattractive to walk to far from shore. Marked a few fish that wanted nothing to do with me. I'm assuming maybe the time of day(noonish) had something to do with it. Only saw a couple guys on Interstate but there was evidence of a fair amount to traffic on previous days. Word to the wise, stay close to shore walking out, we had some very uncomfortable popping and cracking. Alliance was much the same except there were more guys out fishing. Never saw any fish on the ice though.


----------



## jmwall24

Lots of guys on Lake Lansing today. Fishing was BAD. 1 dinky pike and 2 other flags and that was it. Only saw a few other people catch anything. Avoid the larger snow patches, under 3" of ice underneath. 4-5" where there wasn't snow.


----------



## biernl

jmwall24 said:


> Lots of guys on Lake Lansing today. Fishing was BAD. 1 dinky pike and 2 other flags and that was it. Only saw a few other people catch anything. Avoid the larger snow patches, under 3" of ice underneath. 4-5" where there wasn't snow.


I agree, very bad. One dink gill, zero flags... I also agree about the ice, found a few spots with only 2-2.5 inches under the snow. I blame the bad fishing on the dozen or more ice sailboats terrorizing the whole lake. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jmwall24

Yeah, I have fished there a ton in the winter the past several years and that was the slowest I've seen the fishing. Always catch at least 5 pike it seems. First ice has never been great on Lake Lansing, but today was odd. Usually picks up in mid-February thru last ice.


----------



## shuttle1

Anyone heading out to lake lansing today? Also whats a good bait shop near lake lansing? I'm debating between lake lansing and lake interstate now, but I'm thinking of trying lake lansing. I think i'll feel more comfortable on lake lansing rather than lake interstate lol


----------



## KvdsNightmare

A buddy of mine lives in Onondaga, said he saw 5 people out on the pond at Camp highfields Friday, havent heard of any other good ice around since the warm up


----------



## VstarBR

went by round lake today. West end had people and a few shantys out. east end was still open. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stoneman89

Checked interstate and the east/ north east side had open water no one fishing. I've personally never fished there but was in the area so I stopped to check. The ice where you would put a canoe in seemed pretty thick but had no spud with me


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DaveW731

I checked Interstate with my spud yesterday. REAL scary!! Walked out from the south end with a pfd on. It usually took two wacks to get through, but when It went through just dropping it, I got off the ice :yikes:. I could see holes where guys had been fishing earlier in the day, but I imagine the ice got worse as the day went on.


----------



## Irishhunter75

Lake Lansing has 4 to 6 inches on. Saw three shanties out all by the park. Went to the north boat launch no one near there. Had a section of open water right by the launch. Park lake is still no good. Very big section of open water by the beach









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KPOD

Irishhunter75 said:


> Lake Lansing has 4 to 6 inches on. Saw three shanties out all by the park. Went to the north boat launch no one near there. Had a section of open water right by the launch. Park lake is still no good. Very big section of open water by the beach
> View attachment 30763
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I hear the curse'd waterfowl tend to keep that lake open :rant:


----------



## nerman25

KPOD said:


> I hear the curse'd waterfowl tend to keep that lake open :rant:


They kept a small spot open then this dang wind just keeps making the open spot bigger and bigger



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## spoonfed

DaveW731 said:


> I checked Interstate with my spud yesterday. REAL scary!! Walked out from the south end with a pfd on. It usually took two wacks to get through, but when It went through just dropping it, I got off the ice :yikes:. I could see holes where guys had been fishing earlier in the day, but I imagine the ice got worse as the day went on.


Seen two shanties off to the left of the pier. Open water not to far.

choot 'em choot 'em


----------



## haftofsh

gum ball bill said:


> Dave I can do it sat morning but not in the afternoon


Hey Bill, can you direct me to some fish?


----------



## gum ball bill

haftofsh said:


> Hey Bill, can you direct me to some fish?


Not down here I went north last week end sat. night and fished lk. george sun morning. I went to a lake in livingston co sat morning and it was very slow :sad:


----------



## Irishhunter75

Going out on lake Lansing. Will report back on luck. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## haftofsh

gum ball bill said:


> Not down here I went north last week end sat. night and fished lk. george sun morning. I went to a lake in livingston co sat morning and it was very slow :sad:


I was just picking on ya Bill. Did you make it out on our little honey hole, lake x? I'm hitting the sagnasty this weekend for some eyes! You want to go? I'm sure my dad will go to.


----------



## ghenige

I went out on Lake Lansing this past weekend and Monday. Caught 1 bass, 4 decent size gills 2 small pike. I was spearing on Sunday. Had 3 small pike in the hole, 1 monster that grabbed my decoy before I could grab my spear... Lots of carp


----------



## gum ball bill

haftofsh said:


> I was just picking on ya Bill. Did you make it out on our little honey hole, lake x? I'm hitting the sagnasty this weekend for some eyes! You want to go? I'm sure my dad will go to.


No I stayed on lk. geo. didn't have my shanty so it was very windy and cold so I didn't fish very long


----------



## biernl

Fished Lake Lansing all day yesterday, did ok. Two nice bass, 3 pike (all 20"), and one tiny perch.


----------



## nerman25

Made it out to lake Lansing today. Solid six inches where I was at. Lots of marks I with only a few small gills to show for it. Lots of ice making going on very noisy. Met Irish out there. Nice to meet you Brian 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KPOD

biernl said:


> View attachment 30856
> 
> 
> View attachment 30858
> 
> 
> Fished Lake Lansing all day yesterday, did ok. Two nice bass, 3 pike (all 20"), and one tiny perch.


You out from the park, condos, or boat launch?


----------



## Irishhunter75

Caught two good sized bass on the tip up and a little gill on the rod. Good solid Ice........ Good to meet you as we'll Ryan. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## downrange

There was some dink on an ATV out on Lake Lansing today. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## VstarBR

anyone having any luck since we've gotten all of this ice? looking to go out Monday afternoon, and there are too many options. 

thanks


----------



## DaveW731

VstarBR said:


> anyone having any luck since we've gotten all of this ice? looking to go out Monday afternoon, and there are too many options.
> 
> thanks


I'm planning to hit Lake Lansing Monday afternoon, put out a couple tipups and then jig in the shanty, since it looks like it may rain . Probably off of he condos. I'll be in a black Shappell.


----------



## gipper

I have been following this thread for some time now, and there seems to be alot of activity on Lake Lansing....given the history of its sewage problems...I just have to ask...do you guys that fish this lake keep and eat the fish you catch or are you just fishing for sport and release them?????


----------



## Fishalot

gipper said:


> I have been following this thread for some time now, and there seems to be alot of activity on Lake Lansing....given the history of its sewage problems...I just have to ask...do you guys that fish this lake keep and eat the fish you catch or are you just fishing for sport and release them?????


I have always released the fish I have caught there.


----------



## fish4life17

I'm new to the Lansing area. Are tere any lakes around here that have walleye? Not looking for exact locations just the lake in general. I'm used to fishing the saginaw bay and river and inland lakes up north. Any help is appreciated and feel free to PM! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jmwall24

gipper said:


> I have been following this thread for some time now, and there seems to be alot of activity on Lake Lansing....given the history of its sewage problems...I just have to ask...do you guys that fish this lake keep and eat the fish you catch or are you just fishing for sport and release them?????


I've eaten pike out of there with no problems. And I have to say, Lake Lansing probaby has the clearest water of any lake I've fished in Michigan aside from Higgins. Earlier in the year when we had the black ice I could see the bottom and weed beds thru the ice in 10+ fow. I have an underwater camera as well, and can see a lot farther in that lake than other lakes I've used it in. The lake seems very healthy to me.


----------



## ghenige

I am new to the area and never heard of this... have there been any recent tests of the water and fish?


----------



## fishman210

Weeds thrive in poo!! Back when My dad was a kid the park used to be a year round carnival. They used to close it every summer from the levels of ecolie. (This was in the 90's) when I was a kid. U should get out more if u think lake Lansing ranks as one of our clearest lakes!!! It wasn't until late 90's early 2000's they started making people pump their poo else where.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KPOD

I'm less worried about human sewage as I am goose poop in that lake. Way too many geese around there


----------



## jmwall24

fishman210 said:


> Weeds thrive in poo!! Back when My dad was a kid the park used to be a year round carnival. They used to close it every summer from the levels of ecolie. (This was in the 90's) when I was a kid. U should get out more if u think lake Lansing ranks as one of our clearest lakes!!! It wasn't until late 90's early 2000's they started making people pump their poo else where.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I get out plenty, thanks, and Lake Lansing has very clear water, and your timeline is off.


----------



## gipper

jmwall24 said:


> I get out plenty, thanks, and Lake Lansing has very clear water, and your timeline is off.


 Nice to know that you will be busy fishing here, saves all the good clean lakes for the rest of us......by the way.....how do those poogills taste????


----------



## fishman210

I dont have time to search to hard, but this explains the timeline of the lake until 1994. my mistake on it being mostly human poo. http://www.lansingcitypulse.com/lansing/archives/020206/020206cover.html


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishman210

Poo funny gipper!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jmwall24

fishman210 said:


> I dont have time to search to hard, but this explains the timeline of the lake until 1994. my mistake on it being mostly human poo. http://www.lansingcitypulse.com/lansing/archives/020206/020206cover.html
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That was my point, they weren't dumping raw sewage into the lake any time recently.



gipper said:


> Nice to know that you will be busy fishing here, saves all the good clean lakes for the rest of us......by the way.....how do those poogills taste????


 
As for geese and other animals, you guys are too cute if you don't think geese (and everything else) are taking a dump into every other lake you are fishing in as well. Where do you think all the muskrats, frogs, turtles, waterfowl, etc are doing their business? So you tell me how those poogills taste.

Anyway, back to ice reports, interested in seeing how it all holds up. The Grand by my house had 3 or less inches on it as of Friday, and was still completely covered with ice as of late this afternoon, so we haven't lost a ton of ice yet. Obviously the river will be toast when the rain runoff catches up, but ice loss today wasn't devastating. Hopefully we won't lose a ton before the cold front comes in tomorrow night.


----------



## fishman210

It's more of the urbanization that has taken place around the lake that is really nothing but a great big catch basin for everything that surrounds it. As the article stats. 
First, many people were shocked to discover that more than 90 percent of the lakes water comes from storm water runoff! Thats right. The rainwater actually becomes Lake Lansing (though there is no municipal sewage draining into the lake). The lake is made up of the water that runs across surface areas around the lake, including the wetlands to the north, but also everything on parking lots, streets, and lawns (such as fertilizers, herbicides, salt and automobile byproducts). This proportion of surface contribution is unique for such an overdeveloped lake. Most lakes receive a good portion of their water from rivers and groundwater, where pollutants are diluted.
Thats still true. Every time that a cars brakes are applied, copper is released, said Lindemann. While the amount from one car is not a lot, With about 1,000 brake applications every 15 minutes on the streets around the lake, it all adds up. When it rains, that copper goes into Lake Lansing.
It was also discovered, in 1994, that there were 12 unknown drainage inlets feeding runoff material  metals, biologicals, chemicals  into the lake. The origins of these 12 inlets were unknown.
To each his own. Take what u want and leave what u will. The best thing the Mayer did for the city and our lakes/ streams in my opinion was the water project they put forth. As did other cities to help clean up the run off. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jmwall24

I'll give you the runoff, my only argument was about raw sewage being dumped in, which it isn't. As for the runoff, that same storm sewer rainwater gets discharged directly into our rivers too, which is why your never supposed to dump anything down storm drains. All I can say is that I have eaten pike out of there before (and know others do too) without getting sick. And I don't care what anyone says, the lake has very clear water. But enough arguing, if you don't want to eat fish out of it, then don't, if you want to, do.


----------



## jmkreiner

I have not ever fished lake lansing not much of a pan fisher but I wouldnt mind catching some pike. Planning on going out there this Saturday and tossing out a few tips ups. what depth would you reccommend them being set at? Also will the ice be safe by saturday? I dont really know how much this warm spell is gonna effect the ice there. PM if you want thank you in advance for the input


----------



## jmwall24

I would think it will be ok Saturday, but not sure. As for tip-ups, usually catch pike in anywhere from 6-18 fow. Not really much of a science at Lake Lansing, there are a lot of pike everywhere, but most are small.


----------



## KPOD

Need to start a petition to have the DNR remove the size limit for a few years, or have then stock musky again to get rid of all the small pike.


----------



## jmwall24

Anyone drive by any lakes today? I'll probably be out checking tomorrow afternoon a bit to see if I'm staying here or heading north this weekend.


----------



## fishman210

Will be out and about tomorrow. Figured today was a good day to firm up what is left where its left... Hoping something is left!!! Everyone take a spud!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gipper

Fished Fox Knoll today from 9 am to 1 pm...5" of ice, good solid black ice, and it was making more as it was signing that cracking song....bite was slow, but I did pick up enough Gills to have a small fry tomorrow


----------



## Irishhunter75

Went out to lake Lansing good Ice lots of guys. Caught one hammer handle on a tear drop and 3 missed flags. CO's out checking licenses and looking for pot smokers 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leadbelly

Pot smokers! Oh no that's the last thing we need is a bunch of criminals running around hopped up like crazed maniacs. Kudos to the co's for being the crime fighters that they are


----------



## downrange

Irishhunter75 said:


> Went out to lake Lansing good Ice lots of guys. Caught one hammer handle on a tear drop and 3 missed flags. CO's out checking licenses and looking for pot smokers
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Luckily they werent out there on Sat. Maybe they would have found some of those greasy pot smokers! 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## nick51786

Went out to one of the lakes at rose lake this morning, drilled 20 or so holes when I got there and had to hole hop to catch fish marked fish in almost every hole but had to work to find the aggressive ones. Only caught at most 2 fish out of a hole then had to move on. It was a beautiful morning to be on the ice though. All the gills I caught were between 6.5-8.5" and one 13" speck


----------



## todell

Anyone going out in the Lansing area and need a fishing buddy on friday?


----------



## VstarBR

Has anyone been out on sleepy hallow this year? a couple of buddies and I are headed out tomorrow and was wondering how much ice there is and if they are doing any good out there 

thanks


----------



## Irishhunter75

Talked to a guy on round lake this week said sleepy hallow was un safe. Round lake is safe lots of guys out. Bait store right off round lake rd had a picture of a guy who pulled out a 39 inch northern this week. I caught a 27 inch northern the other day and got into some specs 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## towner

Fished Sleepy Hollow on Wednesday of this week. 8'' of ice everywhere I checked. Walked all the way to the north end. Drilled 30 plus hole following the old river bed. 8'' everywhere. Lake was locked in but in front of the beach it looked like new thinner ice with no snow cover. I Did not check as it is really shallow and weedy in that area anyway. Marked lots of fish..threw everything at em, but no takers untill 4:45. Then non stop action till I left at 6pm.. One problem.. largest fish was maybe 5inches max. Alot of work for no keepers but a beautiful sunny day for a peacefull solitary walk.. Just me and the 2 snow geese on the lake.


----------



## Irishhunter75

I retract my statement then lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## VstarBR

thanks Towner, if you dont mind, what color was working best for you? If the bite didnt start until later, thats fine, but if there is a color that worked better, a head start would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## towner

Small Tungston White glo w/red eyes and red spike. Only got nibbles and bait stolen with waxies. Find the old river channel and you should be good. Channel is not hard to find.. Only area in the entire lake 15 ft, plus deep.


----------



## downrange

Fished a small b.o.w. near Grand Ledge sat evening. The snow we got turned to slush on top of the ice. We were standing in ankle deep water the whole time. There was still 4" of hard ice under the mess. Kinda sketchy. Heard Lake Lansing was the same way. No idea on LL's ice depth tho. O yah, we didnt catch any fish either. 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## DaveW731

Had a couple free hours this afternoon, so fished Lake Interstate. Ice was in good shape. A bit of slush in spots, but 6" of good ice under 4" of snow in most places. Chatted with a DNR officer who was checking licenses. 
In terms of fish, got a good number of gills, nothing over 6". Still, a GREAT afternoon to be outside, fun to watch the fish on the graph, even if they were small.


----------



## nerman25

Anyone been out on lake Lansing since the latest rain event? Just wondering if the ice took a hit or if its still good


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## cschafer1234

Has anyone been out on Lake Lansing recently and if so how much ice was there? Thanks

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nick51786

I havnt been out there since 1st ice since all I catch in there is dinks And hammer handles but I live 5 mins from there I can swing by and see if anyone is out later this afternoon


----------



## cschafer1234

That would be awesome thanks!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DaveW731

I just saw a guy on Rose Lake, I stepped out on Park Lake about 5 ft off of the north shoreline but didn't have spikes on and it is SUPER slippery so I didn't check any furrther. Fox Knoll lake looked pretty solid, but I didn't get out on it


----------



## nerman25

Was out on fox knoll and mud a few days ago and most spots were good but some spots had that inch of ice on top of an inch of water above the good ice so that should get solid in the next day or so. saw guys out on park too a few days ago but did not go out myslef. supposed to be a fishing derby out there tomorrow so we will see if its solid then. oh yeah and cleats are about a must on them all right now!!!


----------



## cschafer1234

I just drove out and looked at Lake Alliance and Lake Interstate both had people out on them.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dave200516

Fished Round lake yesterday from 6am till noon. 6" of solid ice. Fished anywhere from 5' to 20' of water. Lots of dink gills and only one bass on a tip up.


----------



## Dave200516

I'm thinking of giving Round lake another go tomorrow. If anyone's interested in meeting up, I'll be out there in a black camo otter flip over shanty. Feel free to stop by.


----------



## cschafer1234

Went Saubee and there was 5 plus inches for ice, didn't do to good. Tried Lake Alliance but the ice was cracking so much my gf got scared lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tsymmes17

Went be lake alliance, 7 out fishing and a few people out playing hockey near the south end. Not sure about the.ice.


----------



## nick51786

Park lake had 6.5" and making more all day but that will be the last time I fish it till bass season, every Lansing area lake sucks its worth it to drive north


----------



## cschafer1234

There was a good 5 in on Lake Alliance today when I was there.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## gipper

fished Muskrat today, 7" of ice evrywhere....bite was almost non-exsistent, caught 2 dinks in 3 hours of fishing and moving
Man would I like to get a good mess of gills....what is going on this year?????


----------



## KPOD

gipper said:


> fished Muskrat today, 7" of ice evrywhere....bite was almost non-exsistent, caught 2 dinks in 3 hours of fishing and moving
> Man would I like to get a good mess of gills....what is going on this year?????


All the lakes around the Lansing area suck, except for private lakes and really small ponds no one knows about.


----------



## fishman210

Lansing area does not suck!!! These did not come from a private lake. 2-13's, a couple 12's, and many 10's. 24 all together. Homework pays off!! #10 arbadeen hook and a #7 split did all the damage. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishman210

Got a couple bull gills also. Gill pills and impulse!!!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nick51786

fishman210 said:


> View attachment 32567
> 
> 
> Lansing area does not suck!!! These did not come from a private lake. 2-13's, a couple 12's, and many 10's. 24 all together. Homework pays off!! #10 arbadeen hook and a #7 split did all the damage.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I've had a couple lucky days like this but it's a once a season kind of day , Lansing fishing is terrible I'm ready for steelhead and bass season around here


----------



## fishman210

Yes there was some luck involved...when isn't there!! Most of the time it's bad luck, but sometimes we do get lucky!!! HA. Out of the last 5 days only one did not yield any fish to eat. (We were pike fishing). Hope the G prices go back down....Saginaw is calling my name!!! Anyone wanna take a trip this week?!?!?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## racechasin

Just why i dont fish around here much unless its a privet lake . Once in a while i will get lucky on lake Ovid but for the most part i go north. As far as Saginaw I have been thinking about that for a few weeks { bay ] never been there before I dont like crowds and for a newbie to go it alone is not the best idea out there so i have been thinking about the yelow bellies to start with not as far out and they sure are tasty .So I could use some one to point me in the rite direction on how far out they are going ?


----------



## downrange

fishman210 said:


> View attachment 32567
> 
> 
> Lansing area does not suck!!! These did not come from a private lake. 2-13's, a couple 12's, and many 10's. 24 all together. Homework pays off!! #10 arbadeen hook and a #7 split did all the damage.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Thats awesome! 


Sometimes life is greasy.


----------



## shuttle1




----------



## shuttle1

I have had a lot of luck around here. Seems about everytime I go its close to my limit! I've had a lot of fun and even got my girlfriend into ice fishing.


----------



## blutoe

fished the sagnasty thur with lansing area results two men 3keepers( barley) 20-30 DINKS. for pan fish i head 30mi south or 30 west. lots to be had eather way.


----------



## fishman210

We fished Snaginaw yesterday also and pulled 3 limits by noon!!! Today not so hot... 5 keepers in 6 hrs.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bowhunter42

Anyone want to go to the bay monday?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

